# National Kitten Day



## GAlady (Jul 10, 2021)

*Today is National Kitten Day!!
Adopt a sweet little kitty.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2021)

My boy as a kitten.  First encounter with a flower in our back yard.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Jul 12, 2021)

There is nothing cuter. I watch some kitten/cat rescue cams on YouTube. Kitten fix.


----------



## Devi (Jul 12, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> My boy as a kitten.  First encounter with a flower in our back yard.


Oooh, @SeaBreeze — is he a Russian Blue? Anyway, he's gorgeous.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2021)

Devi said:


> Oooh, @SeaBreeze — is he a Russian Blue? Anyway, he's gorgeous.


Thank you Devi.    He does have the Russian Blue coloring, but he's a Manx.


----------

